# PHP not working since Panther



## marcello70 (Dec 23, 2003)

I have just upgraded to Panther and my invoicing program (done with PHP/MySQL) stopped working. I think it's related to the fact that I had previously defined a root password, and with the change it expired (?). I don't know. The root password was in every script to connect with the database, and I think for that reason it doesn't work. I have tried the test.php also and it did not work neither, so maybe I'm wrong. But when I try to log into the mysql prompt the root password is rejected. So you probably know better than me what I need.

He's what *I think*  I need:

1. Need to learn again how to set a root password.
2. Need to edit some lines in some php file to allow it to work with panther

Thank you,
Marcello


----------



## slur (Dec 23, 2003)

Compare the contents of your /etc/httpd/httpd.conf file with the contents of /etc/httpd/httpd.conf.applesaved (if it exists). You may find that the upgrade replaced your old Apache configuration with one that doesn't enable PHP.


----------



## marcello70 (Dec 24, 2003)

Ok, just how do I do that. I was told to use the edit command but that doesn't seem to work:

[Marcellos-Computer:~] marcello% edit /etc/httpd/httpd.conf 
tcsh: edit: Command not found.

Thank you.


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

Instead of "edit" type "pico":

*sudo pico /etc/httpd/httpd.conf*

Then enter your password.


----------



## marcello70 (Dec 24, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> Instead of "edit" type "pico":
> 
> *sudo pico /etc/httpd/httpd.conf*
> 
> Then enter your password.



sudo pico worked fine. Look what I did:

1. Uncomment "Load Module php4_module" line. 
2. Uncomment "AddModule mod_php4.c" line. 
3. Added this line at the end "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php" line.

That's all I could find in httpd.conf.applesaved that was different from httpd.conf, and still doesn't work.   

Any ideas?


----------



## slur (Dec 24, 2003)

And you stopped and restarted Apache? That should do it.


----------



## marcello70 (Dec 24, 2003)

I restarted the computer, does that mean I restarted Apache?


----------



## slur (Dec 24, 2003)

Yep, most likely!


----------



## marcello70 (Dec 25, 2003)

Still doesn't work. Do you think it could be MySQL related?


----------



## octane (Dec 27, 2003)

PHP & MySQL are delicate little creatures, rather than patch together what you have [or rather, what you haven't]

Go on over to Entropy and follow the tutorials for updating both PHP & MySQL from binaries available there.

I've _never_ used the versions of PHP & MySQL that come with OS X; you don't get all of the libraries, I always use the source files from Entropy.

Hope that helps?..


----------



## marcello70 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks octane, the answer was simple, just needed to:

sudo chmod g-w /

We are supposed to do that after upgrading the OS. I knew but forgot. Has to to with priviledges stuff.

Thanks everybody.


----------

